# Tuesday.



## Robert (Feb 23, 2019)

You know what this means.


----------



## prairiestate (Feb 23, 2019)

?Tuesday is the greatest day I've ever known ?


----------



## caspercody (Feb 25, 2019)

What does Tuesday mean?


----------



## Robert (Feb 25, 2019)

Boards in stock, but they arrived today instead.   

Still have three more to add later today, but have to verify them first.


----------



## caspercody (Feb 25, 2019)

Damn it, I just sent in my order, and I bet the other (2) I am waiting for are what you will be adding to "in Stock".


----------



## Robert (Feb 25, 2019)

Sanguine, Tyrian, and Super Heterodyne.       Just waiting on USPS to bring the parts.

I probably won't get too many orders shipped before then, so you'll have time to add them if you want.


----------



## caspercody (Feb 25, 2019)

Yessss!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Teddeeh (Feb 25, 2019)

Oh sweet mother of god.


----------



## Robert (Feb 25, 2019)

Sanguine is verified and kicking ass.    

One down, two to go.


----------



## Robert (Feb 26, 2019)

I'll be finishing up the Tyrian and Super Heterodyne this morning,  looks like Tuesday was the day after all.     

The Super Heterodyne is assembled, but I was missing one_ minor _part.....   The PLL IC. (you think that's important?  Turns out it _is,_ somewhat)

I can verify that the Fuzz and Subs functions are both working, just need to pop in that 4049 and check that out.    I'll build the Tyrian while I wait.


If all goes well these three should be up for grabs around noon today.


----------



## Robert (Feb 26, 2019)

Super Heterodyne is verified, one more to go.


----------



## jjjimi84 (Feb 26, 2019)

My cart is filling up, I cannot wait!


----------



## Robert (Feb 26, 2019)

Annnnd they're up.


----------



## caspercody (Feb 26, 2019)

And ordered. Do you have the bill of material for these new pedals?


----------



## Robert (Feb 26, 2019)

I'm going to try to _at least_ get the BOMs posted today.

Wiring is standard, and the Super Heterodyne drill template is done.


----------



## karaman (Feb 27, 2019)

Wow, the Tyrian Distortion sold out within a day 
When will the next batch arrive?


----------



## Strat66 (Feb 27, 2019)

Did the Warp Drive (Lightspeed) dissapear from the website? Just wondering what happened.


----------



## Robert (Feb 27, 2019)

Doing some site maintenance, a few of the projects are temporarily unavailable.


----------



## Strat66 (Feb 27, 2019)

Awesome, thanks!


----------

